# Forge World Update 27/11/12



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Tons of ready made squads from £160!

http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/New_Stuff

Mk II










Mk III










Mk IV










Cataphractii with power fists










Cataphractii with power axes










Contemptor Talon


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Filler release is shitty filler release. Can't even be arsed working out if there is a discount. Knowing current practises they might make them higher so you have to buy less stuff to get free shipping.

This coming from someone who plays Legions, and Space Marines, and FW variants of Guard should say something. Fuck sake, release some more damn WHF Monstrous Arcanum figures to drum up interest before Black Fire Pass.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Balls. Beaten to it again :laugh:


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Vaz said:


> Filler release is shitty filler release. Can't even be arsed working out if there is a discount.


The power armour sets sell for 180, so thats a savings of 20;

196 for the cataphractii vs the 176 they are going for in the deal;

And 138 for the three contemptors on their own vs this set selling at 120.

So a savings of about 20 across the board, or a savings of 32 USD.

If your looking to get a lot of the power armour, those deals give you the ability to do that and get some heavy weapons for them at a lower price than buying them piecemeal.


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

I think it makes perfect business sense and is very appealing too. Especially to those of us who are going to use the list from Betrayal. Not only do you save money, you also get to buy a large chunk all in one go without the hassle of multiple items on one order and worrying about getting the weapons separately.

Considering the sheer amount of Power Armor you can get in a Betrayal List i.e. 20 man Tac Squads, its a damn good idea. Well done FW!

Alice


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

If I had the money I'd get the Mk III set, but spending that much in one shot either way would be a hard thing to do anyway.


----------



## Maidel (Jun 28, 2009)

The only thing that I question, is why 30 marines, it's two 15 man squads? Would have made more sense selling them in 20's


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

darkreever said:


> The power armour sets sell for 180, so thats a savings of 20;
> 
> 196 for the cataphractii vs the 176 they are going for in the deal;
> 
> ...


Looks good to me. A nice grouping to get people started with the Legions and at a little cheaper than normal.


----------



## Pandora (Jun 19, 2012)

This is a good set of bundles. Not just for Legion armies but those of us who have not yet started a SM or CSM army, like myself. A nice quick start for some distinct looking CSM I think.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

I just wish they did something similar for jetbikers and assault marines for my White Scars


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Vaz did you fall on a cactus bum first overseas? Going to start calling you Vazlad :what:

I like the idea of saving money so these are pretty cool. Now if the would put out EC chests.


----------



## cragnes417 (Jul 22, 2010)

Hmm......are they going to have a mix armor set with this too ? because I could imagine forgeworld having them next


----------



## Dicrel Seijin (Apr 2, 2011)

I think this is the first time that I've had to face the fact that I'm not going to field my Salamanders anytime soon. For a while now, I've been saying that I'm going to field them soon, but I want to work on a few more Orks.

I haven't bought anything for myself yet and this would be an awesome Christmas present for myself, but I think it's going to be years before I go back to my SM (or when the new codex is released). And I might as well focus my time and money on my Orks for now.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Just having some would be awesome. Wish it was in the cards for me.


----------



## Arcane (Feb 17, 2009)

Vaz said:


> Filler release is shitty filler release. Can't even be arsed working out if there is a discount. Knowing current practises they might make them higher so you have to buy less stuff to get free shipping.


Finally something we agree upon. Really want to see something new and interesting from FW rather than slight modifications on power armor again and again.


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

hmm...wonder if the people at the store want to put money together for that caphrati (too lazy to scroll back up) set, i want some 5 terminators with autocannon...1st company Vets for my SMs.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

No one in my area plays or is willing to play legion marines, so even with the discount I can't justify forcing myself to buy large groups of legion era armor. Still I did recently pick up a squad of MK III armor for my CSM squad champions.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

I'd get me a Mk5 armour set if they release one.

Also, when you calculated the discount guys, you missed the fact that the bolters are sold separately so you actually save a lot more than you estimated. 

Anyway, good value if you want a lot of marines (bit more than a box from GW though )


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

I'm going to go out on a limb and say that if you think this release is stupid it's not aimed at you.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Zion said:


> I'm going to go out on a limb and say that if you think this release is stupid it's not aimed at you.


I don't think some of us like me are calling the release stupid. Mainly we are not interested because none of the stuff is usable to us.

For example I am slowly building a White Scars legion force which has a Praetor with the Angels of Wrath rite of war which gives jump infantry hit and run and allows infantry squads to take dedicated Stormeagle transports BUT the force may only have jump infantry, jetbikers and infantry in dedicated transports and ALL vehicles must either be a flyer or skimmer in the force means there is nothing in this release to interest me (since I am not going to buy a pair of Stormeagles on top of the infantry set).

If FW had released a similar set for Assault Marines or Jetbikes the set would have been an instant buy for me.

Although those looking for new releases when we should know by now that FW only do releases for new stuff on a Friday will be disappointed by this release.


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Since the aim of my Legion lists are dudes running around on foot (tanks are for wimps?) this is pretty awesome. However, my plan has always been to mix marks of armour in a squad, so it's still kind of doubtful I'd pitch in for this. However, for the cataphractii... veeeeerry tempting...


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Oh! We have another goodie from FW. This time for the LotR fans:



The email I got:


> Hi there,
> In today’s newsletter we’re returning a popular terrain piece to our online store. The Ruined Watchtower of Amon Sûl is available to order again for a very limited time, and with the imminent release of Games Workshop’s exciting new range of miniatures and supplements for The Hobbit: An Unexpected Journey, this is a great opportunity to snap up a worthy addition to your battlefield.
> 
> The Ruined Watchtower of Amon Sûl at Weathertop – Available for a Limited Time Only!
> ...


And from the Forge World site:


> The Ruined Watchtower of Amon Sûl on the hill of Weathertop is the scene of the encounter between Strider, the Hobbits and the evil Ringwraiths in The Fellowship of the Ring. This incredible terrain piece measures over 16 inches (400mm) in diameter and is a great centrepiece for any gaming table. Designed by Simon Egan based on original set designs used for The Lord of the Rings film trilogy, this fantastic piece of resin terrain is only available for a very limited time. With the imminent release of Games Workshop’s exciting new range of miniatures and supplements for The Hobbit: An Unexpected Journey, this is a great opportunity to snap up a unique terrain piece.


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

That is a sexy piece of terrain, not 220 pounds sexy though. FW resin must be made from the bones of virgins.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

scscofield said:


> That is a sexy piece of terrain, not 220 pounds sexy though. FW resin must be made from the bones of virgins.


Forge World: When only the best resin made from the bones of virgin saints will do!

I'm guessing the problem is that they need to offset the higher production cost (paying the artist, mold cost, materials, ect). They need to cover costs AND come out ahead on a limited run item, hence the high cost for item.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

That came out when the fellowship of the ring first came out, nice piece my old GW store used to have one.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Words_of_Truth said:


> That came out when the fellowship of the ring first came out, nice piece my old GW store used to have one.


Nevermind then. I don't know why it's so high this time if it's been out before.


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

Zion said:


> Nevermind then. I don't know why it's so high this time if it's been out before.


Because some idiot somewhere will pay that much for it.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

So... after doing the currency conversion... well, needless to say I can't afford any of this.


----------



## Justindkates (Apr 30, 2010)

I love the idea of these but this is after I already have 25 MkIII, 10 MkII, 10MkIV and 5 MkV tactical squads and a 10 man MkII assault squad I bought over the last 6 months piece meal.... 

: / 

I ordered 10 Cataphractii Terms one per order a while back and got them in minus a head sprue. Still waiting for replacement parts for 3 orders. Something has to give with the staffing. 

Angron was missing parts, my MkIV command upgrade was missing parts and 5 terminator heads are lost in the warp.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Justindkates said:


> I love the idea of these but this is after I already have 25 MkIII, 10 MkII, 10MkIV and 5 MkV tactical squads and a 10 man MkII assault squad I bought over the last 6 months piece meal....
> 
> : /
> 
> ...


FW has recently put up a few job openings, so apparently they agree regarding the staffing. I can only guess that they've reached the point where the NEED people so badly that GW's HR department can't say no.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Anyone worked out how much exactly you save by getting one of the infantry bundles?


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Somewhere along the lines of £20-£30 given the squads and weapons packs.

Alice


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Words_of_Truth said:


> Anyone worked out how much exactly you save by getting one of the infantry bundles?


Yes, post four (my first post in this thread) has a quick breakdown of the savings.



me said:


> The power armour sets sell for 180, so thats a savings of 20;
> 
> 196 for the cataphractii vs the 176 they are going for in the deal;
> 
> ...


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Does that include the weapons as well which have to be bought separately as well as the command set?


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Yes, the 180, 196, and 138 are the prices you would pay to get the same stuff piecemeal.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Ah k great thanks.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I just figured out why there's only 30 marines but two commands, it's because they want you to buy an additional two 5 man squads a long with weapons etc so you have two units of 20 so they make up the money they are losing by doing them at a discount.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Savings are quite decent however I e-mailed in about the possibility for similar packs for either Assault Marines or Jetbikers and replied saying how the current legions they have focussed on do specialise more in the infantry side of things but they WILL do similar packs for Assault Marines and Jetbikers as they get towards the faster attacking legions (thinking Night Lords and White Scars mainly here).


----------



## Arcane (Feb 17, 2009)

Zion said:


> I'm going to go out on a limb and say that if you think this release is stupid it's not aimed at you.


Because what's better than Space Marine release after Space Marine release without any new models for other armies...? 

Why, larger bundles of Space Marines of course!

It's not as if any other armies took part in the Horus Heresy. The Imperial Guard was probably just sitting around picking their nose. And is there any chance we will see Sisters of Silence models? Not if GW/FW's resolution to never make another female human model after 2004 holds true.


----------

